# Aion absturz Problem



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in letzter Zeit ein Problem das mich auch schon etwas frustriert...
viele kenne es eventuel mittem im Game (ob beim Questen,beim grinden oder bei Festungskämpfen) dann kommen immer 2 sachen einmal von windo(of)ws vonwegen blabla Problem festgestellt und dann nochmal von ich schätze aion selber aber auch mit send und so. 
Könnt ihr mir helfen? Laut Can You Run It läuft es bei mir


CPU Speed
Recommended: Dual Core CPU 2.0GHz or equivalent
You Have: 2.67 GHz
		PASS

RAM
Recommended: 2 GB
You Have: 2.0 GB
		PASS

OS
Recommended: Windows XP SP2/ Vista
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build Service Pack 22600)
		PASS

Video Card
Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 with 256MB RAM / ATI Radeon X800 with 256MB or higher
You Have: GeForce 8500 GT
		PASS
Features: Recommended attributes of your Video Card
		Required 	You Have
	Video RAM 	256 MB 	512.0 MB
	Hardware T&L 	Yes 	Yes
	Pixel Shader version 	2.0 	3.0
	Vertex Shader version 	2.0 	3.0

DirectX version
Recommended: DirectX 9.0c
You Have: 9.0c
		PASS

Free Disk Space
Recommended: 15 GB hard disk space
You Have: 29.9 GB
		PASS



brauche wirklich hilfe da ich aion sehr liebgwonnen habe aber so naja... =)

lg NorsLY

Ps.: ich habe gesucht und nix gefunden leider (bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dafür)


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

Dein problem ist bekannt und liegt Am Acion client falss du Aion client crash meinst.

Problem kannst du lösen in dem du Shitf+F12 drückst einfach Spielder models ausblenden ich weiss ist nicht die beste lösung aber du kannst in ruhe questen und grinden und so.

Aber meiner meinung nach solltest du dir sowieso 2gb noch zulegen.

Problem liegt daran wenn deine 2gb voll sind crasht Aion client einfach leider. Aber denke wird bald gefixt werden also noch ein wenig geduld.


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

danke naja +2gb bedeutet neues betriebssysthem usw (habe xp) naja dann warte ich immoment einfach bissel


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> danke naja +2gb bedeutet neues betriebssysthem usw (habe xp) naja dann warte ich immoment einfach bissel




Ne bedeutet es nicht kannst ja bis 3gb benutzen glaube mir hatte auch 2gb vorher drinn du wirst dich danach echt wundern wie schnell es ladet und viel weniger ruckelt. Gönns dir einfach 50-70&#8364;sind nicht die welt. Auser du brauchst dein geld für was anderes dann ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Aber du wirst in Abyss auch nicht wirklich viel spass mit deiner Grafikkarte in Festungs raids haben. 

Würde Trotzdem warten und sparen und dann nen besseren rechner hollen wäre mein Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

der Aion client, nutzt nur 2 Gb.Von daher noch sinnlos.


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> der Aion client, nutzt nur 2 Gb.Von daher noch sinnlos.




Jupp leider. Aber bei mir hat sich ladezeiten und so locker um hälfte verkürzt.


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon in einigen Themen beantwortet liegt es an der Speicheradressierung von Aion.
Aion kann momentan mit nur 2 GB Arbeiten und Umgehen.


Das Problem and er Sache ist, hat man 2 GB, Eiert man sich durch die Gegend und bei Dicht bevölkerten Umgebungen kann es zu einem Absturz führen da keine Speicherres. zur verfügung stehen.

Ab 2 GB hat man dann zwar ein besseres Spielgefühl aber durch das oben genannte Problem hat man auch da Abstürze.



Uns wird nichts übrig bleiben als zu warten.
Im übrigen geht es mir nicht anders.





Sry aber Battschack.....ich bekomme eine Augenentzündung bei deiner Schreibweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Wie schon in einigen Themen beantwortet liegt es an der Speicheradressierung von Aion.
> Aion kann momentan mit nur 2 GB Arbeiten und Umgehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry aber wahrscheinlich ist das 2GB Problem auch nur aus der Luft gegriffen und ist ein Humbug.
Ich und meine Kollegen haben alle mehr als 2GB RAM und unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und Hardware.
Keiner hatte so einen Absturz oder solche Probleme wie ihr beschreibt.

Drum glaube ich kaum dass es an den 2GB liegt.

Ich hab 8GB und habe Vista 64bit und keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Sorry aber wahrscheinlich ist das 2GB Problem auch nur aus der Luft gegriffen und ist ein Humbug.
> Ich und meine Kollegen haben alle mehr als 2GB RAM und unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und Hardware.
> Keiner hatte so einen Absturz oder solche Probleme wie ihr beschreibt.
> 
> ...



Es wurde von Offizieller Seite bestätigt und klar, ist ja immer einer da der schreit das er noch nie einen Virus hatte, alle Spiele bei ihm Flüssig laufen, Laggs ein Fremdwort für ihn sind ect. !


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

das Prob ist bloß ich kenne mich mit pc zusammenbauen usw nicht sowirklich gut aus und mir sagte jetzt nen kumpel wenn ich neue Graka usw will muss ich alles neu machen da ,mein motherboard ôder so naja ich verstehe das alles nicht kann mir da wer was genaueres zu sagen was er meine könnte^^ mein pc ist ca 1 1/2 jahre alt hat damals 350€ gekostet


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

Kommt halt drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst und ob du eher Ati oder Nvidia fanboy bist usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal dein Kompletten rechner hier posten was du alles hast und so.

Für 500-800€ Kriegst du 1a rechner zusammen. Reicht dir dann auch für Aion und die nächsten Spiele.


----------



## Zafric (15. Oktober 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Sorry aber wahrscheinlich ist das 2GB Problem auch nur aus der Luft gegriffen und ist ein Humbug.
> Ich und meine Kollegen haben alle mehr als 2GB RAM und unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und Hardware.
> Keiner hatte so einen Absturz oder solche Probleme wie ihr beschreibt.
> 
> ...




Dann sollen du und deine Freunde mal an nem großen Festungskampf teilnehmen. Aber nicht jetzt auf 640x480 ohne details und ohne Einblenden von Chars spielen, das wäre unfair. Wenn ihr bei nem längeren und/oder größeren Festungskampf (200+ Spieler) keinen Absturz hinbekommt, scheint ihr tatsächlich resistent gegen dieses Problem zu sein. Ich mit Vista64 und 4gb Ram habe das Problem definitiv, mein 2. Rechner mit 2gb Ram und XP64 ebenfalls.


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

also Mein Rechner posten hm wie bekomme ich raus was da drinnen ist^^?
Ich könnte ihn aufschrauben aber dann würde ich ihn nimmer zusammen bekommen usw ... gibt es eine andere möglichkeit ausser aufschrauben?


lg NorsLY


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> also Mein Rechner posten hm wie bekomme ich raus was da drinnen ist^^?
> Ich könnte ihn aufschrauben aber dann würde ich ihn nimmer zusammen bekommen usw ... gibt es eine andere möglichkeit ausser aufschrauben?
> 
> 
> lg NorsLY




Wieviel willst du den ausgeben fals du neue teile willst? dann würde es erst zeigen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt vorher ist es eh scheiss egal eigentlich was du drinn hast. 

Aber nach schaun kannst du mit das hier z.B

http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Home-...n_13012871.html


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

ausgeben hm also würde mein gehäuse gerne bnehalten (selbstgemacht und leuchtet so schön) sonstn würd eicha usgeben 500-600€


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ausgeben hm also würde mein gehäuse gerne bnehalten (selbstgemacht und leuchtet so schön) sonstn würd eicha usgeben 500-600&#8364;




z.B hier meiner meinung nach reicht es voll zum spielen. Und Marken und Firma ist geschmacksache.
.

Laufwerke hast du ja denke ich mal deswegen auch nicht mit im liste. Festplatte weiss ich nicht was du hast aber denke 500gb sollten fürn anfang reichen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: man hat man durch berufe skillen in Aion zeit *Gäääähn*


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Lehrer Warenkorb ist nicht so dolle :<_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Festplatte habe ich ne 1,5tb extern

EDIT:  Danke für den Screen kurz frage ich denke ich werde meine ellis eute abend mal anhaun wie es so aussieht usw ^^  sollte ich bei windoof xp bleiben oder auf win 7 umsteigen? Und wie finde ich jemanden der mir das einbaun^^ weil ich würde alles kaputt machen haben meine immoment nochnet mal selber zusammengebaut
*offtopic* ohja mache auch gerade den farmskill hoch und nenene www.youtube.de/FARMBOT.. ^^ nene sowas geht aber nicht xD


Lg NorsLY


----------



## Rocketdog (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du schon eine 8500GT in deinem Rechner hast, dann redet dein Freund Blödsinn. Dann hast du nämlich einen PCIe Stecklatz und genau den brauchst du momentan für alle neueren Grafikkarten. Es gibt noch veraltete Rechner mit AGP Steckplätzen, aber davon gehe ich bei dir jetzt wegen der 8500GT mal nicht aus.

Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, dann wäre es für dich am Billigsten, deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 4GB aufzustocken und deine Grafikkarte auszutauschen. Die CPU spielt bei Aion und den meisten anderen Spielen und Programmen weniger eine Rolle für die Performance als der Arbeitsspeicher und die Grafikkarte.

Wenn du dann sowieso gleich dein Betriebssystem neu installieren willst (ich würde Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit empfehlen; aber das ist Geschmackssache und ich werde dafür sicher ein paar Flames bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dann kannst du auch gleich noch eine neue Festplatte (INTERN, nicht EXTERN; externe Platten sind als Systemplatte ungeeignet und dienen normalerweise als Speicher für Filme, Bilder und sonstige Dateien) einbauen lassen mit 1,5TB - die sind flott und der Preis pro GB ist ziemlich niedrig.

Am Besten du gehst dann mit deinen Hardware Wünschen zu einem örtlichen Händler und lässt das alles von dem einbauen. Kostet zwar ein bisschen Aufpreis, aber dadurch geht dir die Garantie nicht flöten und du kannst sicher sein, dass alles ordentlich installiert ist. Und Fragen kannst du dem Händler auch noch stellen =)


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Hm wollte gerade mal bei gucken was sich so als arbeitsspeicher anbietenwürde aber da gibt es ja sooooo viel (ddr ...) woher weiß ich was ich bruache ?


Lg NorsLY


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Gnah , die zusammenstellung von oben is aber nich so pralle :X

Ich bastel dir mal fix was.._


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

mann müsste Daten von deinen Mainboard haben.

Diese Tool hier, lässt Dir einblick über deinen kompletten Pc gewähren:

Sisoftsandra

http://www.chip.de/downloads/SiSoft-Sandra...9_12998086.html

oder:

Everrest

http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Home-...n_13012871.html


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

habe everrest Installiert =) was wollt ihr wissen und wie mache ich es ^^=)


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> habe everrest Installiert =) was wollt ihr wissen und wie mache ich es ^^=)



deine Daten vom Mainboard


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

die Daten , um nen richtigen Ram Riegel zu finden, aber Pain, bastelt Dir was, er hat auch Plan vom Pc, ich auch, will mich abe rnet so dazwischen werfen.


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

wie kann ich das rausbeko0mmen Mainboard = Motherboard oder ?


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_CPU : Phenom II 940
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : NZXT Beta Case
Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 530W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
RAM : 4GB GEIL DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte : MSI HD5770
Zusammenbau : Zusammenbau

Das macht dann : 576,45&#8364; - ohne Versand natürlich

- Damit hast du Leistung ohne Ende (für Aion mehr als ausreichend)
- Der Rechner kommt zusammengebau bei dir an
- Alle Komponenten sind vollkommen aufeinander abgestimmt & nur Markenware
- Leise & Leisungsstark




bzw kann ich dir natürlich auch was für weniger Geld zusammenstellen - nur müsstest du dann mal mit einem ungefähren Budget rausrücken :<_


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

sind die von G.E:I:L am besten? Ich war immer OCZ und Corsair fan. Hole mri demnächst auch nochmal ram, was ist andenen so gut?


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Naja - zuerst einmal ist es bei DDR2 eigentlich vollkommen egal - natürlich sollte es eine Markenfirma sein alâ (wie du schon aufgezählt hast) OCZ,Corsair,G-Skill,Mushkin,Patriot,GEIL,ect..

Bei DDR3 ist das dann schonwieder nicht so einfach - natürlich sollte man da auch auf eine gute Firma achten aber die Timings sind das wichtigste.

Je geringer desto "schneller" also wenn du zB. RAM von GEIL mit CL9 siehst und genau daneben von OCZ mit CL7 dann greif aufjeden Fall zu dem von OCZ :-)_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _CPU : Phenom II 940
> Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
> Gehäuse : NZXT Beta Case
> Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 530W
> ...




Das höhrt sich sehr gut an nur ich würde wie gesagt sehr gerne mein Gehäuse behalten und ich denke alles ist nicht schlecht an meinem rechner habe jetzt mit everest einen bericht erstellt (nur hardwarebericht) könnt ihr den gebrauchen wenn ja an welche e-mail =) 


Lg NorsLY


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Poste das einfach mal hier rein. Kannst du ja kopieren..

Zum PC : Du kannst auch alle Teile nehmen bzw. kann ich dir billigere zusammenstellen (musst mir nur mal dein Budget sagen) ohne Gehäuse & Zusammenbau - dann musst du natürlich selber zusammen bauen.. :-)_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme jezt kein bann 
hier:

Übersicht 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Computer:  
   Betriebssystem   Microsoft Windows XP Professional  
   OS Service Pack   Service Pack 2  
   DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)  
   Computername   NORSLY-CB48342F  
   Benutzername   Administrator  

  Motherboard:  
   CPU Typ   Unknown, 2666 MHz (16 x 167)  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   Unbekannt  
   Arbeitsspeicher   2048 MB  
   BIOS Typ   Award (08/09/07)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Druckeranschluss (LPT1)  

  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   GeForce 8500 GT (512 M 
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (512 M 
   Monitor   Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB] (H9XS115645)  
   Monitor   Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB] (H9XS115645)  

  Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   Realtek HD Audio output  

  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   NVIDIA nForce 430/410 Serial ATA Controller  
   IDE Controller   NVIDIA nForce 430/410 Serial ATA Controller  
   IDE Controller   Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller  
   SCSI/RAID Controller   AJRX2MOS IDE Controller  
   SCSI/RAID Controller   JMicron JMB36X Controller  
   Floppy-Laufwerk   Diskettenlaufwerk  
   Festplatte   SAMSUNG SP2014N (200 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)  
   Festplatte   IC35L060AVV207-0 (60 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   TEAC DV-516G (16x/48x DVD-ROM)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   TEAC DV-W516GC (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:16x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   UJEJK 8PI7WTM38LI SCSI CdRom Device  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   OK  

  Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   39252 MB (30617 MB frei)  
   D: (NTFS)   190771 MB (9748 MB frei)  
   Speicherkapazität   224.6 GB (39.4 GB frei)  

  Eingabegeräte:  
   Tastatur   HID-Tastatur  
   Tastatur   HID-Tastatur  
   Maus   HID-konforme Maus  

  Netzwerk:  
   Netzwerkkarte   NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (192.168.100.150)  

  Peripheriegeräte:  
   Drucker   hp deskjet 990c  
   Drucker   Microsoft XPS Document Writer  
   USB1 Controller   Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]  
   USB1 Controller   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]  
   USB-Geräte   Lycosa Keyboard  
   USB-Geräte   Lycosa Keyboard  
   USB-Geräte   ROCCAT Kone  
   USB-Geräte   USB-HID (Human Interface Device)  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Verbundgerät  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Verbundgerät  

Hoffe euch reicht das wenn nich nichd as wir hier spam oder so icq wäre 241477798 =) hm und ausgeben könnte ich ca 500€


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Naja gut - Mainboard & Netzteil wirst du sowieso nur rauskriegen wenn du den PC aufmachst - aber ich denke mit einer Neuanschaffung bist du besser dran.

"Nur" ein PC für 500&#8364; oder soll dazu noch Betriebssystem / Maus / Tastatur / Headset / Boxen?

Wenn ich das weiss bastel ich fix was :-)_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja gut - Mainboard & Netzteil wirst du sowieso nur rauskriegen wenn du den PC aufmachst - aber ich denke mit einer Neuanschaffung bist du besser dran.

"Nur" ein PC für 500€ oder soll dazu noch Betriebssystem / Maus / Tastatur / Headset / Boxen?

Wenn ich das weiss bastel ich fix was :-)

Also ich würde wenn es wirklich was bringt win7 und sonst tasta ist vorhanden/maus vorhanden/headset und boxen auch also eigl nur wirklich das innenleben aufbessern lüfter habe ich 4 und 2 offendinger  =)


Lg NorsLY


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Naja , wenn ich dir den PC jetzt bastel kommt ein kompletter PC - das mit dem Gehäuse aufhören ist blöd..such dir bitte hier eins raus - ich nehm es dann mit in die Zusammenstellung auf (wenns geht nicht so teuer , sonst reichts für den Rest vom PC nicht..)_


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich les hier ne Menge aber seid mir nicht böse wenn ich sage das man* für 500 € keine Wunder erwarten* darf.


2 Gute Grafikkarten im SLI kosten schon um die 500€.
Guter Speicher etwa 8GB biste bei 350 € wenns DDR3 sein darf.
Ordentliches Board 150€.
Zentraleinheit nochmal 200€.


*Die Zahlen sind reine Fiktion* aber so ähnlich schauts im Markt aus.

Wer was ordentliches will muss ordentlich zahlen, wer auf Sparen steht wird auch an der Qualität der Spiele Sparen müssen.


Wenn du einen Computer willst der wirklich was taugt kauf dir einen Kompletten der wirklich gut ist und keine Mankos hat, lass ihn dir zb direkt vor Ort mit mehr Speicher zusammen stellen, dann hast du zwar ein paar € mehr ausgegeben aber du hast 2 Jahre Garantie was dir beim Eigenbau Flöten geht.
Da hast du zwar garantie auf einzelnde Teile aber man muss sich ja nicht mehr Arbeit machen als man ohnehin schon hat.



*
Geiz ist Geil stinkt, deswegen Tunen unsere Dorftrottel ihre Autos mit ATU-Sticker anstatt Geld für ein Airbrush auszugeben.*


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Was für ein Schwachsinn..

Zuerst einmal hast du auch , bei zB. Hardwareversand.de hast du auch Garantie - somit ist das schonmal Sinnfrei was du geschrieben hast - und zum 2. für 500&#8364; keine wunder erwarten? Da kriegst du nen 1A Mittelklasse PC - sogar einen sehr guten..



/Edit : Vor allem : 



Acuria schrieb:



			2 Gute Grafikkarten im SLI kosten schon um die 500&#8364;.
Guter Speicher etwa 8GB biste bei 350 &#8364; wenns DDR3 sein darf.
Ordentliches Board 150&#8364;.
Zentraleinheit nochmal 200&#8364;.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Auf welchem Planeten lebst du eigentlich?

Wozu 2 Karten? Und wieso nur SLI - vergiss ATI Grafikkarten nicht...(Crossfire) - Absolute Oberklasse derzeit ist die 5870 - davon brauch man nur eine - genau wie von jeder anderen Karte..
8GB Speicher 350&#8364;? Was für ein Schwachsinn.. - 4GB DDR3 hm..ich bin bei ~160&#8364; wenn ich das x2 nehme..
Ordentliches Board - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P - bin ich sogar unter der hälfte von dem von dir geposteten..
Zentraleinheit - was soll das sein? CPU? Ah , okay.. - Phenom II 955 - komisch auch schon wieder billiger..

Du solltest dich bevor du sowas schreibst schon ein wenig informieren.._


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Ok also http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...93&agid=633 das finde ich sehr flockig nen kumpel sagte gerade das ich mir aöls gehäuse nen bigtower (kp was das is) hohlen soll



lg NorsLY


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Hm , dann kommen wir mit 500€ nicht hin..zumindest wenn Windows 7 mit dabei sein soll.._


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

naja ist win7 den so gut wenn ja wieviel bräuchtest du?


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Naja - wenns das von die ausgesuchte Gehäuse + Windows 7 + dem Rechner + Zusammenbau sein soll ~ 600€_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

warte kurz rechnen und ich könnte so um die 650€ locker machen aber das wäre dann grenze


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_K , das hört sich doch schon besser an - ich bastel gleich was.. :-)

/Edit : Aber , wäre ein lieferbares Gehäuse nicht bessre? Das dauert sonst über eine Woche (im schlechten Fall)_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

Super freue mich =)


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Aber , wäre ein lieferbares Gehäuse nicht bessre? Das dauert sonst über eine Woche (im schlechten Fall)

Sowas zB. : Xigmatek Mitgard

Bzw , falls es blau leuchten soll : NZXT Beta Case

_


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was für ein Schwachsinn..
> 
> Zuerst einmal hast du auch , bei zB. Hardwareversand.de hast du auch Garantie - somit ist das schonmal Sinnfrei was du geschrieben hast - und zum 2. für 500&#8364; keine wunder erwarten? Da kriegst du nen 1A Mittelklasse PC - sogar einen sehr guten..
> 
> ...




Hey Holzkopf, haste das Wort FIKTIVE ZAHLEN gelesen?
Zudem habe ich nichts davon geschrieben das du auf einzelnde Teile keine Garantie hast.

Also wenn du hier schon auf Doktor hardware machst dann mach es richtig.

Stellst die leute als doof da nur weil du aus 50&#8364; 20&#8364; machen kannst aber die Leute dann einfach mal nen Müllrechner haben.


*Du willst ihm DDR 2 Speicher einbauen und redest bei dem Prozessor von einem " Abgestimmten" Pc?*
Bin mal im Keller lachen.



Mittelklasse wenn ich sowas höre grauts mir aber immer zu, holt euch euren Mittelstandartschmarn aber nicht Heulen wenn ihr jedesmal an der Grafik rumdoktorn müsst.


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

also wenn ich mir ein pc bestelle kann ich auch bis zu 4wochen drauf warten^^ wenn ich schon soviel bezahle solls mir auch wirklich gefallen =) also DaS wäre auchnoch vorstellbar (und billiger^^)


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hey Holzkopf, haste das Wort FIKTIVE ZAHLEN gelesen?
> Zudem habe ich nichts davon geschrieben das du auf einzelnde Teile keine Garantie hast.
> 
> Also wenn du hier schon auf Doktor hardware machst dann mach es richtig.
> ...



_Sag mal , wie bist du denn drauf? Sofort beleidigend werden & den Großen raushängen lassen?

Da du ja anscheinend Ahnung hast (was ich zwar immernoch bezweifel..) dann komm doch mal ins Technik-Forum und stell man für jemanden der Nachfragt einen PC zusammen & lass die zusammenstellung von jemand anderem der wirklich Ahnung hat bewerten..
_


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir ein pc bestelle kann ich auch bis zu 4wochen drauf warten^^ wenn ich schon soviel bezahle solls mir auch wirklich gefallen =) also DaS wäre auchnoch vorstellbar (und billiger^^)


_

Gut , dann würde ich das so machen :-) : 

CPU : Phenom II 920
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : Raidmax Sagittarius
Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 530W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
RAM : 4GB GEIL DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte : HD5770
Betriebssystem : Windows 7 64bit Home Premium
Zusammenbau : Zusammenbau

so - das macht dann : 650,50&#8364;

Damit hast du erstmal für eine weile Ruhe..

-Aktuelle Quadcore-CPU
-Super Grafikkarte
-Leises&leistungsstarkes Netzteil
- und und und.. :-)


Aber lass lieber noch mal den Meister (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) von oben drüber schauen..nicht das ich dir hier noch was schlechtes zusammenstelle.._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sag mal , wie bist du denn drauf? Sofort beleidigend werden & den Großen raushängen lassen?
> 
> Da du ja anscheinend Ahnung hast (was ich zwar immernoch bezweifel..) dann komm doch mal ins Technik-Forum und stell man für jemanden der Nachfragt einen PC zusammen & lass die zusammenstellung von jemand anderem der wirklich Ahnung hat bewerten..
> _





Nur wenn du mir erklärst was du mit dem Billigen DDR 2 Speicher in deiner Zusammenstellung willst!


Abgesehen davon das du dich über mein FIKTIVEN Zahlen aufgeilst und mich hier versuchst Öffentlich zu deflamieren Kauft dir jemand der etwas Sachverstand von der Matierie hat den Scheiß den du abgelassen hast ohnehin nicht ab.

Wenn er nen Rechner will der gut sein soll und für Aion brauch er nunmal einen der etwas Taugt, dann sag ihm das er eine Highendmaschine nicht unter 900€ bekommt ohne das du Abstriche machen musst.
Und anstatt Abstriche beim Case zu machen ballerste ihm lieber nen Eierspeicher rein oder wie?
Geht grad nicht in meien Kopf rein.

Wen Interessiert das Case?

Scheiß auf Windows 7, muss er halt nen Monat warten aber nur damit alles drinn ist son halbherzigen Rechner aufbauen wäre mir dann nichtmal das bissel Geld wert was er bereit ist zu Zahlen.




Entschuldige meine Ausdrucksweise bin n bissel angepisst wegen deiner Aggressiven aussage die nicht dem entspricht was ich geschriieben habe.


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Gut , dann würde ich das so machen :-) :
> 
> ...





Ordentlicher Speicher und wir könnten uns einig werden insofern er wirklich nur das Angesagte Bugget zur verfügung hat und nicht warten will.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Wenn er Windows 7 möchte dann kriegt er ist , was hast du damit für ein Problem? 

ICH mache Abstriche am Case? Sicherlich nicht , ich lasse ihn nur aussuchen was er unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben will.

Eierspeicher? Erzähl doch mal was daran so schlecht ist - ich bin gespannt :-)_


----------



## n0rSly (15. Oktober 2009)

ahhhh ihr verwirrt mich ^^ ist der denn nun gut oder nicht^^?


Lg NorsLY>


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn er Windows 7 möchte dann kriegt er ist , was hast du damit für ein Problem?
> 
> ICH mache Abstriche am Case? Sicherlich nicht , ich lasse ihn nur aussuchen was er unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben will.
> 
> Eierspeicher? Erzähl doch mal was daran so schlecht ist - ich bin gespannt :-)_





800 Mhz Speicher aufn dem Board mit dem CPu und der Graka?
Willste mich gerade verarschen?

Sämtliche Spiele inkl. Betriebssystem benötigen guten Speicher, heute is nich mehr mit " Ach egal 60 Nanosekunden wayne"!

DDR3 Speicher, 4 GB Kosten halt genau Doppelt soviel wie der DDR2 aber so ist das nunmal, dafür hat er dann 1333 Mhz.


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

@painschkes

Was ist den nicht so pralle an meiner zusammen stellung? Begründe doch mal was und warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ahhhh ihr verwirrt mich ^^ ist der denn nun gut oder nicht^^?
> 
> 
> Lg NorsLY>





Ja der Rechner ist gut, ich find nur den Speicher zu mager.

Heutzutage ist der Speicher schon fast das A und O.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Da er sie auch auf einem DDR2 Board verbauen kann , mein Gott bist du naiv - ich sag doch - beschäftige dich mit der Materie bevor du so was ablässt.

Der Speicher ist 1a - daran gibts nichts zu rütteln..

Was soll am Board,CPU & Grafikkarte schlimm sein? Nichts , genau._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da er sie auch auf einem DDR2 Board verbauen kann , mein Gott bist du naiv - ich sag doch - beschäftige dich mit der Materie bevor du so was ablässt.
> 
> Der Speicher ist 1a - daran gibts nichts zu rütteln..
> 
> Was soll am Board,CPU & Grafikkarte schlimm sein? Nichts , genau._



Samma willst du mich net verstehen?

Zu der CPU und der Grafikkarte brauchst du eine gute Grundlage und kein Holzbrett.


Der Speicher ist schmarn, der von dem anderen genauso.

Ordentliches Board und DDR3 Speicher rein dann passt es doch.



Und klar is der Speicher 1A, war mein Mofa auch nur datt ding war lahmarschig.

Wenn er einen Rechner will der Up-2- Date ist dann muss auch ein Ordentliches Board mit Ordentlichen Speicher rein.


Denn so machen es die ganzen Verkaufshäuser:

Super CPU
Super Festplatte
Super Gehäuse
Super Speicher
Scheiß Grafikkarte


Und dadruch können sie den Preis so niedrig halten, nur durch Abstriche.


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2009)

Edit: oje seh grad bin garnicht ich gemeint :/


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ahhhh ihr verwirrt mich ^^ ist der denn nun gut oder nicht^^?
> 
> 
> Lg NorsLY>


_
Ja ist er , lass dir nichts einreden - wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst dann poste die Zusammenstellung mal im Technik-Forum und warte was geantwortet wird :-)
_




battschack schrieb:


> @painschkes
> 
> Was ist den nicht so pralle an meiner zusammen stellung? Begründe doch mal was und warum
> 
> ...



_-CPU ist in Ordnung 
-Grafikkarte ist "veraltet" - ist zwar immernoch eine super Karte - aber die 5770 die ich zB. drin hab ist etwa gleich stark dafür aber Stormsparender
-Netzteil ist nicht so dolle , eher BeQuiet,Enermax,Xigmatek GoGreen
-Festplatte ist noch in Ordnung , gibt aber schnellere/leisere/"bessere"
-Board ist nicht so pralle , da hat Gigabyte/Asus schon mehr zu bieten :-)

War aber schonmal ein guter Ansatz :-)
_


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Samma willst du mich net verstehen?
> 
> Zu der CPU und der Grafikkarte brauchst du eine gute Grundlage und kein Holzbrett.
> 
> ...


_
Es ist bei dem Budget aber nicht drin , ausserdem lohnt sich DDR3 Speicher erst wenn man ihn auch nutzen kannst (geht wohl auf dem DDR2 Board was ich ihm vorgeschlagen hab (was übrigends ein 1A Teil ist) schlecht..?) ausserdem ist er nur minimal schneller - somit würde sich das bei der Preisklasse garnicht lohnen._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Es ist bei dem Budget aber nicht drin , ausserdem lohnt sich DDR3 Speicher erst wenn man ihn auch nutzen kannst (geht wohl auf dem DDR2 Board was ich ihm vorgeschlagen hab (was übrigends ein 1A Teil ist) schlecht..?) ausserdem ist er nur minimal schneller - somit würde sich das bei der Preisklasse garnicht lohnen._



Na endlich, das ist mein Problem, das Board und der Speicher und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht es gibt noch keine oder zu wenige Anwendungen die DDR3 nutzen.


Dein System ist doch gut und deine Kompetenz will ich dir auch nicht absprechen ich bin nur der meinung der jung sollte erfahen das sein Board und der Speicher nicht das wahre sind. PUNKT



Erklär mir den Unterschied zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 dann diskutieren wir gern weiter.


In deiner Konfig passt das Board und der Speicher einfach nicht rein, da kannste ihm gleich ne Geforce 5200 reinballern die von 256 Pipelines noch nie was gehört hat.


Es ist und bleibt eine Systembremse.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Das ist mal wieder vollkommener Schwachsinn - das Board ist 1A genau wie der Speicher (den ich schon öfters bei Freunden verbaut hab die über keinerlei Probleme oder "verlangsamungen" klagen..)

Aber gut , red ruhig weiter.._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das ist mal wieder vollkommener Schwachsinn - das Board ist 1A genau wie der Speicher (den ich schon öfters bei Freunden verbaut hab die über keinerlei Probleme oder "verlangsamungen" klagen..)
> 
> Aber gut , red ruhig weiter.._




Ja so gut wie ein Audi A5 mit den Rädern von nem Fiat Panda.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Da du ja anscheinend Board & RAM Experte bist erkläre mir doch mal bitte was an beidem so schlecht ist - Danke._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Board is Failed weil wie du sagst ja anscheinend nur DDR2 raufgeht.


Der Speicher is deswegen nicht so besonders weil die Bandbreite welche durch die Taktung erhöht wird zu niedrig ist.



Dadurch das, dass System ja super schnell ist muss CPU und Graka immer schön warten bis Speicher mal ausn Arsch gekommen ist was das GANZE System abbremst.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Hm man merkt, dass der Thread im falschen Forum ist. Im Technikforum würds geordneter zugehen.

@n0rSly:Hör ruhig auf painschkes, der hat Ahnung von der Sache und jeder im Forum kann dir versichern, dass der keinen Mist erzählt.
Was man von Acuria nicht behaupten kann.
Da will ich jetzt gar nicht auf alles eingehen, da folgedes Zitat eigentlich schon für sich sprechen sollte.


Acuria schrieb:


> Also ich les hier ne Menge aber seid mir nicht böse wenn ich sage das man* für 500 &#8364; keine Wunder erwarten* darf.
> 2 Gute Grafikkarten im SLI kosten schon um die 500&#8364;.
> Guter Speicher etwa 8GB biste bei 350 &#8364; wenns DDR3 sein darf.
> Ordentliches Board 150&#8364;.
> Zentraleinheit nochmal 200&#8364;.




Aber weil du so auf dem Speichertrip bist, es bringt so gut wie keinen Leistungsunterschied ob man DDR2 oder DDR3 nimmt; 800 oder 1600Mhz.
Das ganze spielt sich im einstellingem Prozentbereich ab und da brauchst mir nicht erzählen, dass du es merkst. Für einen normalen GamingPC reicht ein DDR2-800er Speicher vollkommen aus, und vom dem 4GB; das ganze braucht nicht mehr als 60&#8364; kosten. Wenn du dir für 350&#8364; einen Speicher kaufst ist das toll für dich, aber anderen so etwas zu raten ist einfach nur *negatives Adjektiv hier einsetzen*.
Hier ein Artikel zu dem Thema: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Core2Duo-ub...hte-239899.html

Edit: Ich meld das ganze mal zum verschieben; sonst nimmt das noch ein Böses Ende


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_DDR2 ist noch vollkommen aktuell - was ist denn verdammt nochmal dein Problem? 

Der Speicher ist absolut in Ordnung , die Timings sind gut - klar ist es kein RAM für Overclocker - aber das war hier auch nicht verlangt._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm man merkt, dass der Thread im falschen Forum ist. Im Technikforum würds geordneter zugehen.
> 
> @n0rSly:Hör ruhig auf painschkes, der hat Ahnung von der Sache und jeder im Forum kann dir versichern, dass der keinen Mist erzählt.
> Was man von Acuria nicht behaupten kann.
> ...



Du bist genau son Clown, ließ richtig oder halt die Backen ich habe geschrieben das es FIKTIVE Zahlen sind.

Und wenn es hier danach geht wer doch am Nettesten Postet hab ich wohl verkackt aber ich erzähl wenigstens keinen Schmarn und kann mit ruhigem Gewissen einschlafen jemanden keinen Scheiß angedreht zu haben.


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _DDR2 ist noch vollkommen aktuell - was ist denn verdammt nochmal dein Problem?
> 
> Der Speicher ist absolut in Ordnung , die Timings sind gut - klar ist es kein RAM für Overclocker - aber das war hier auch nicht verlangt._





Man der Ram ist für die CPU zu langsam wenn du ein Perfektes abgestimmtes System haben willst, checkst du es nicht?


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Es ist eine AM2 CPU auf einem AM2 Board wo DDR2 Speicher läuft - anscheinend kapierst du es nicht , was mir irgendwie immernoch Leid tut.. :<_


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen, im übrigen hat meine Freundin ein ähnlich von dir gepostetes System bekommen, nur ist das schon 2 Jahre alt gewesen und musste dem neuen Weichen.


Macht ma.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Gut das es die CPU vor 2 Jahren noch garnicht gab , denau wie die Grafikkarte - den RAM - das Gehäuse - die Festlatte und und und..aber gut - geh schlafen.._


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gut das es die CPU vor 2 Jahren noch garnicht gab , denau wie die Grafikkarte - den RAM - das Gehäuse - die Festlatte und und und..aber gut - geh schlafen.._



ÄHNLICHES SYSTEM.


Du ließt einfach nur das was dir Spass machst hast dann das letzt Wort, ntürlich auch nach dem Post jetzt und dann geht es dir gut wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz ehrlich mir egal, für Aion wirds reichen und nach 1 jahr könnt ihr euch ja wieder treffen weilk neue Spiele raus sind.



Nachti


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

@painschkes: Lass es einfach auf sich beruhen, das läuft sonst auf eine Kindergarten-Diskussion raus.
Da er glaub recht zu haben und da er keine Fakten, Begründungen noch irgendwelche verwertbaren Aussagen liefern kann, außer "das ist so weil ichs sage", wird das endlos so weiter gehen.
Also einfach ignorieren und auf einen sinnvollen Beitrag warten.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> ÄHNLICHES SYSTEM.
> 
> Du ließt einfach nur das was dir Spass machst hast dann das letzt Wort, ntürlich auch nach dem Post jetzt und dann geht es dir gut wa
> 
> ...



_Es gab auch vor 2 Jahren kein vergleichbares System - aber wenn du meinst doch , dann zähl mir doch mal bitte die Komponenten auf._








Rethelion schrieb:


> @painschkes: Lass es einfach auf sich beruhen, das läuft sonst auf eine Kindergarten-Diskussion raus.
> Da er glaub recht zu haben und da er keine Fakten, Begründungen noch irgendwelche verwertbaren Aussagen liefern kann, außer "das ist so weil ichs sage", wird das endlos so weiter gehen.
> Also einfach ignorieren und auf einen sinnvollen Beitrag warten.



_Joa hast ja Recht , schade um den TE bzw. um die Nachfolgenden Leute die was erfahren wollten..
_


----------



## TaroEld (15. Oktober 2009)

Wow- Acuria ist der grösste Spaten seit langem. Erst kommt er mit "Fiktiven" Zahlen... Toll, einfach mal irgendwelche Zahlen in den Raum werfen, damit der TE nicht mehr klarkommt? Doppelt so teuer hat nix mehr mit fiktiv zu tun, das ist einfach Quatsch. Dann bezeichnet er painschkes als jemanden, der "keine Ahnung von der Materie hat"... Ne, dazu kann ich nix sagen. Er erzählt dauernd davon, dass der ausgewählte Speicher Dreck ist, bringt keine Argumente, beleidigt jeden, der mal nen konstruktiven Post bringt, und erzählt dann, dass seine Frundin ein "ähnliches " System bekommen hat, vor 2 Jahren, als es vor den Komponenten noch kein einziges gegeben hat. Bärgh, ist das übel. So, genug abgeregt, ich bin schlafen. o_O


----------



## Nebola (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Mittelstandartschmarn



Es heißt standard! mit D!!!!!11111einself.....



> wenigstens keinen Schmarn und kann mit ruhigem Gewissen einschlafen jemanden keinen Scheiß angedreht zu haben



Da musste ich lachen...  unfegähr so -->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber gleichzeitig war ich traurig ungefähr so -->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Wow- Acuria ist der grösste Spaten seit langem. Erst kommt er mit "Fiktiven" Zahlen... Toll, einfach mal irgendwelche Zahlen in den Raum werfen, damit der TE nicht mehr klarkommt? Doppelt so teuer hat nix mehr mit fiktiv zu tun, das ist einfach Quatsch. Dann bezeichnet er painschkes als jemanden, der "keine Ahnung von der Materie hat"... Ne, dazu kann ich nix sagen. Er erzählt dauernd davon, dass der ausgewählte Speicher Dreck ist, bringt keine Argumente, beleidigt jeden, der mal nen konstruktiven Post bringt, und erzählt dann, dass seine Frundin ein "ähnliches " System bekommen hat, vor 2 Jahren, als es vor den Komponenten noch kein einziges gegeben hat. Bärgh, ist das übel. So, genug abgeregt, ich bin schlafen. o_O



Bist du Geistig gestört?

Die ganze Konfiguration ist fürn Arsch und ich habe schon x-mal erwähnt warum es so ist.
Lesen und nicht der Masse folgen die genau solche Müllsystem kauft, Kumpel.

Ihr Fragt bei der Computerauswahl:

Welches Betriebssystem, welches Case

Warum wolltet ihr nicht gleich noch wissen was für ne Maus er gern hätte?



Ein guter Computer sieht bei mir anders aus und nicht son 08/15 Modder nur weils Billiger ist.


DDR2 Speicher kostet laut deiner gammelseite 50 Euro
DDR3 Speicher laut deiner Seite mindestens 94 Euro

Und du willst mir jetzt weiß machen der ist nur deswegen doppelt so teuer weil da ne 3 anstatt ne 2 steht?


Genauso isses beim Mainboard.
Klar kostet son Eierteil nicht viel, man hat es ja auch nur max 2 jahre bis es fürn Arsch ist weil die Aufrüstmöglichkeiten fehlen.




Wenn ihr hier alle 3 sone abgelutschten Sparcomputer habt würde ich mich nicht wundern warum ich den ganzen Tag im Technikforum rumgammeln muss.


Wenn man ein Ordentliches System will muss man halt Arbeiten gehen etwas Sparen was weiß ich und nicht mit der " Geiz is Geil " einstellung durch die Welt latschen und beim 20 cent Pfeffi rumheulen weils zu teuer is.




Sry aber du hast mit deinem Post gerade nur zusammen gefasst was die anderen beiden geschrieben haben und es als deine Meinung ausgegeben und deshalb gebe ich das Kompliment als " Spaten" gerne zurück.

Einer schreibt " Lol" alle schreiben " Lol".
Einer kauft bei Mediamarkt nen Müllcomputer für 400 Euro, der Verkäufer sagt der is Geil und alle Kaufen den Scheiß.




Guckt euch mal bei Mediamarkt, Saturn, Conrad elektronik um und sagt mir was ihr seht.


Die ganzen Mülltonnen unter 800 Euro rennen mit DDR2 weils Sparkrücken sind, ein Hochwertiger Rechner ab 800 Jedoch mit *DDR3 weil die Bandbreite größer ist was ich wiederhole mich gern durch die schnellere Taktung erreicht wird.*


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Mein Gott , es ist wirklich nichtmehr normal..

Es haben halt nicht alle Leute Geld für einen >800&#8364; Rechner - somit stellen wir was zusammen was man für weniger kriegt.

Lass mich raten , alle PC´s im Sticky sind scheisse? Ach , den hast du ja noch nicht mal gesehen - stimmt.

Ob wir gern wissen würden was für ne Maus man so nimm? Klar , ich empfehle den Leuten zB. die Mx518 für den kleineren & die Roccat Kone für den etwas grösseren Geldbeutel - aber warte , lass mich raten..wenn ich ihm jetzt ne Maus mit dazu packe muss ich wieder auf "Eier"RAM bzw. "Eier"Board umsteigen , stimmts?



/Edit : Wieso bist du eigentlich wieder wach , konntest wohl doch nicht mit ruhigem Gewissen einschlafen..?_


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mein Gott , es ist wirklich nichtmehr normal..
> 
> Es haben halt nicht alle Leute Geld für einen >800€ Rechner - somit stellen wir was zusammen was man für weniger kriegt.
> 
> ...






Na, konnt halt nicht schlafen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Die ganzen Mülltonnen unter 800 Euro rennen mit DDR2 weils Sparkrücken sind, ein Hochwertiger Rechner ab 800 Jedoch mit *DDR3 weil die Bandbreite größer ist was ich wiederhole mich gern durch die schnellere Taktung erreicht wird.*



Bringst du jetzt bitte mal einen Beleg für deine Ausage?
Ich behaupte der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass es in der Preisklasse nicht nötig ist und habe dir einen Artikel von TH verlinkt.
Was du hingegen machst kann ich mir im MediaMarkt auch anhören. Da stehn höhere Zahlen drauf also ist es besser.

Btw. empfehle ich dir etwas leserlicher zu schreiben. Man muss nicht nach jedem Satz 5 Zeilen freilassen.


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2009)

> Bist du Geistig gestört?


Wolltest du nicht schlafen gehen? Wär besser...
Ich sag nicht viel sonst werd ich noch ausfallend, aber es ist eine Tatsache dass ich lange nicht so viel Schwachsinn auf einem Haufen gelesen hab. Informier dich wenigstens mal ein bisschen bevor du hier Leute angreifst die dem TE im Gegensatz zu dir helfen wollen und super Zusammenstellungen posten. Und tu uns allen einen Gefallen und geh schlafen oder zurück ins Aion Unterforum. Wir haben hier einen etwas anderen Umgangston.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Natuerlich ist DDR3 schneller als DDR2 und man wird in Benchmarks sogar einen Unterschied feststellen - allerdings ist der nicht wirklich gigantisch, eher so im Bereich einzelner FPS zu suchen. Was einfach daran liegt, dass der RAM bei Spielen im Normalfall nicht den Flaschenhals darstellt. Denn was nuetzt der schnellste RAM, wenn die Daten noch bei CPU oder GraKa rumhaengen?

Aber bevor ich ein paar Vergleiche aus der Luft greife: Ein paar Benchmarks. Hier sieht man z.B. bei identischen Systemen (nur halt einmal mit DDR3 und einmal mit DDR2) den Performance-Unterschied.

Klar - wenn ich mir ein System kaufe, dann setze ich auf die aktuelle Technik. Und das ist nun mal DDR3. Allerdings bin ich auch bereit z.B. 800€ fuer einen Gaming-PC zu zahlen. Wer nur 500-600€ ausgibt bekommt freilich kein gleich schnelles System - aber im Normalfall ein voellig ausreichendes, was vielleicht 20% langsamer ist (statt 100FPS nur 80 - oh Schande!).  Nur der Unterschied zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 macht sich vielleicht mit 3% oder weniger bemerkbar.

Aber ich weiss ja - wozu Fakten wenn man Flamen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (16. Oktober 2009)

Vornweg, ich habe keine Ahnung von Pc-Komponenten oder ähnlichen, trozdem habe ich was zu sagen..

Diese Diskussion hat nicht wirklich einen Sinn, es gibt 2 verschiedene  Vorstellungen von einem "ausreichenden" Pc, jeder bleibt bei seinem Standpunkt und weicht keinen Zentimeter zurück.
Im übrigen würde ich mich auch nicht als "Spaten" bezeichnen lassen und völlig ruhig dabei bleiben.

btw. Wegen der StandarD - StandarT Geschichte   http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/

Konnte ich mir nicht verkeifen, euch noch eine geruhsame Nacht.

BloodlyY


----------



## TaroEld (16. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Bist du Geistig gestört?
> Wie war das mit dem flamen? ...
> 
> Die ganze Konfiguration ist fürn Arsch und ich habe schon x-mal erwähnt warum es so ist.
> ...


So, das reicht mir auch jetzt, ich hasse es Anfangs gute threads zu zerstören. :/


----------

